# Evil Bob's 2013 Haunt



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

My pirate pub haunt from 2013.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Very cool!!! :coolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy cow, that's impressive! Love the band!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Impressive Bob!!! 
I love the lanterns on either side of your talking skull :xbones::jol:


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

So cool! Love the TARDIS!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So much detail! Looks fantastic!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Curse you Bob!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Really nice use of props and a lot to look at, the Davy Jones and organ look very impressive, be curious to see more of that.


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

That is pretty awesome!! My hat is off to you sir.


----------



## VeronikaTheWitch (Aug 23, 2015)

Truly amazing!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a lot of cool stuff packed into a small space.


----------

